# What did you name your Hav, and Why?



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I am a newbie...just brought home my baby one week ago. I need to take some pics to post so you all can see how YUMMY she is!! She is a beautiful Sable.

I named her "Daisy"...just because I think it's such a sweet name. But reading on this forum...there are A LOT of pups named Daisy here!!!

So, I was curious about what name everyone chose and why. I generally like "people" names for pets, but, went with Daisy just because when I think of daisies, I just think of Springtime and sweetness.

So, do tell about your name choices!! ~Pamela


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty was named that because she was and is the smartest animal I have ever owned. When she was little it was always "aren't you a little Smarty" and it stuck.

Galen was named when we got her from HRI.
Mrs. Boo because she was scared of everything.
Chance because of his breeding and who he was to become.
Win (a Chance son aks WinSome Walkaway) that is what he did.
Star for a marking on her head

Our animal names have come because of something that strikes us when we first meet the animal 
.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos is the color (close enough anyway) of my favorite team, the New Orleans Saints. I added some Spanish flair to give his Cuban background props, and hence "Santos."

WHO DAT!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

When I first discovered the Havanese breed, a friend had told me that there was a lady in Olympia who ran an upscale specialty store who let her Hav "Sophie" run about the place (she even had her own pillow in one of the display windows) Well, I had taken my five year old grand daughter to see her, then later when she was with me to pick a puppy, I let my granddaughter name her. So she said, "I know , Gram_e..how about "Sophie" So that settled it.

Then, when I went with a friend who was getting her 2nd Hav I saw and fell in love with Gabriel, whose name my other granddaughter had picked.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Smarty was named that because she was and is the smartest animal I have ever owned. When she was little it was always "aren't you a little Smarty" and it stuck.
> 
> Galen was named when we got her from HRI.
> Mrs. Boo because she was scared of everything.
> ...


Love your choice of names. Naming is always difficult for me, so many cute names. I kept calling my "found" dachshund little one, and one of my customers told me about Kendli so the name stuck. One cat rescue was up in a tall tree for 8 days until I had a tree company guy actually go up in a bucket with a carrier and a can of cat food to get her down...since I did not like the name Pine, I named her Willow. Another cat rescue came to my house close to Christmas, she looked so fat, but it was all hair, when I could not find an owner, I named her Holly Noel.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

We call our foundling, "honorary hav"  Hani because it means cheerful and happy, and that's what he is.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling was named after running lists and lists and lists - we had hundreds of names - but our 8 and 10 year old - one boy and one girl, plus DH and I all needed to agree. Kipling is the name of a street near our house and that's just the name that ended up sticking. It's unique, but pronounce-able much like my kid's names so it seemed to suit our family's naming preferences. For a long time he was going to be things like Furby, Muppet, Muppy, or ...get ready Ryan...Beamer. My son also liked Rocket, Relay, or Rookie.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray is a 2 y/o rescue and already named. It seems to suit him well.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

My significant other is Italian-American--so we wanted an Italian theme for the names. So we ended up with Pace (pah-che) and Felice (fe-li-che). Pace means peace in Italian, and Felice means happiness. Both names suit their personalities perfectly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is Starborn Kodak Moment. Starborn because it was in my contract, Kodak moment because:

1: I'm an avid photographer
and
2: He's so darned cute!<g>

Kodi, of course, is short for Kodak.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, with both my babies I already had names in mind before I even met them.

When I got Maddie (Madison), I had always wanted to name my first born daughter Madison. I bought a book of 50,001 baby names, looked up tons of names on the web, etc. and had a list that dwindled over two weeks, when I finally gave in and decided to name her Maddie because it was really the only name that suited her.

The EXACT same thing happened with Roscoe. I loved the name, but I think it's good for a little guy who is mostly sweet but has a little rascal in him. Well, when we first got Roscoe he was all love and cuddles and absolutely zero rascal, so I didn't think it suited him. We made a LONG list of other names, Champ was a favorite but a relative's beloved late Golden Lab had that name, so it was out. Others on the list included Reese, Cash, Dublin, Teddy, Chester, Tucker, Duke, and Leo. We actually decided on Chester for about two hours, then as I was driving to work I called home and told my s/o that I didn't think it suited him! After more than two weeks of deliberation, his personality came out, and it turned out he DOES have a little bit of rascal in him, so Roscoe it was! Now I call him my "Rascally Roscoe!"

It's funny 'cause both of them have a lot of nicknames they answer to, as well. Maddie's are Babyface, L.D. (little dog), fluffy butt (a fav of my brother), hoover, and mad dog (when she feels the need to RLH). Roscoe's are rascal, nosy, fluffy, and of course, little buddy!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico is named after a Cuban baseball player from the late 1800's. My husband does not like three syllable names for pets so we chose a few spanish sounding names, printed them on my kitchen blackboard and face book so people could vote. This was a heated election and we ended up not naming him any of the posted names. His full name is Seantiago Pequeno Hombre Chico.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker got his name from our first meeting. When he looked up at me, I picked him up, he curled up into a little ball and "tucked" himself in tightly under my chin and just stayed there for a long time. He's my little Tucker. 

(He's also called "sweet pea" and "sweetheart" at times, but he'd be mortified if he knew I was telling you that!)


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Artus was the name given by the breeder, and Cisco real name is Cotinus whic is similar to Artus, so we decided with my family to name it Cisco, it was the year of the C for us


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

DJango was named after Django Reinhardt my Dh fav. gypsy jazz guitarist.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww, I love this thread! :tea:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie Puff : my then 8yo thought of it all herself.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

First off, :welcome: to the forum Pamela!

We had a similar thread a couple of years back that maybe you (and all the other newbies) would like to read and/or add to:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1856&

This is what I posted back then about my Kubrick:



> Kubrick, obviously, is named after Stanley Kubrick who is my favorite director. When I knew that I was going to get a darker colored dog, I knew that Kubrick would be a perfect name as Kubrick (the director) had a full dark beard for part of his life and it made sense to me. Since he was my birthday present from my fiance, I got to name him whatever I wanted... though after I did, everyone agreed that it does sound like a cute dog name and it fits him really well! Plus, Kubrick responded to his name right away! He knew it was his name from day 1 and would always turn to us when called!
> 
> Also, some people do call him Stan when they find out his name is Kubrick but he doesn't care at all for that... he just looks at them like they're crazy. LOL!


Now we have Hitchcock and he was named after Alfred Hitchcock the director. Hitchcock is my husband's favorite director and as I got to name Kubrick, he got to name Hitch. Plus, I love that he is black and white and most of Hitchcock's movies (not all, of course) are B&W.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

We picked up Sunshine in the early evening and at that point didn't know what to call her, so we decided to sleep on it. The next morning, she was sitting on the couch with my husband and I and my husband says "she's like a ray of sunshine in the house" and we looked at each other and that was it. We brought Skippy home and he started running through the house and my son said, "he's not running, look at him he's skipping", so he named him Skippy. Jaime came from HRI with her name, a beautiful name for a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Before I picked up my first Havanese, Kantavori Mini Nelli, I knew I would not be able to change her FCI registered name so I though I would call her Cabela as we spend LOTS there every year. When I picked her up the name was too big for all 2lbs 2oz of her so she became Bella. When Bella had her first litter on 2/26 (Johnny Cash's birthday) Her cream and white daughter became Goshens Corner Get Rhythm and her second daughter, black with silver became Goshens Corner I Walk The Line after two of Cash's songs. The owner of the local drug store came up with the call names of Lucy and Ethel after the TV show I Love Lucy. All of the names fit perfect for my girls, my oreo cookie below in order, Lucy, Ethel and Bella.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathy Berrena said:


> Before I picked up my first Havanese, Kantavori Mini Nelli, I knew I would not be able to change her FCI registered name so I though I would call her Cabela as we spend LOTS there every year. When I picked her up the name was too big for all 2lbs 2oz of her so she became Bella. When Bella had her first litter on 2/26 (Johnny Cash's birthday) Her cream and white daughter became Goshens Corner Get Rhythm and her second daughter, black with silver became Goshens Corner I Walk The Line after two of Cash's songs. The owner of the local drug store came up with the call names of Lucy and Ethel after the TV show I Love Lucy. All of the name fit perfect for my girls, my oreo cookie below in order, Lucy, Ethel and Bella.


What a beautiful photograph, and of course that is because the subjects are gorgeous!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too posted on the last thread - but since there are so many new people I will explain here too 

I always wanted a daughter, but had only sons. So when I got my first Hav (first dog ever) I wanted a girl and an "L" name to go with Laurie. I am an avid gardender - so along came Lily!! 
Then when my second girl came along I still had to stick with an "L" name & I have always loved the name Lexi - so thats what we named her.
When my third came along and was a boy - I again wanted an "L" name. It was between Lance, Logan and Luciano - but my son's favorite charachter was Logan from Xmen - and I loved Logan from Gilmore girls - so that was that! 
All my fosters (in my signature) were named before coming to me, except my mill Girl that I named Madeline - from one of my favorite childhood books.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Our Tucker was named after we visited him at the breeder's home. He played with us and soon tuckered out so the name Tucker seemed to fit him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Murray is a 2 y/o rescue and already named. It seems to suit him well.


yeah, he does look like a Murray. Suits him. |He's a doll.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheri said:


> (He's also called "sweet pea" and "sweetheart" at times, but he'd be mortified if he knew I was telling you that!)


LOL..that's funny


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Kathy Berrena said:


> Before I picked up my first Havanese, Kantavori Mini Nelli, I knew I would not be able to change her FCI registered name so I though I would call her Cabela as we spend LOTS there every year. When I picked her up the name was too big for all 2lbs 2oz of her so she became Bella. When Bella had her first litter on 2/26 (Johnny Cash's birthday) Her cream and white daughter became Goshens Corner Get Rhythm and her second daughter, black with silver became Goshens Corner I Walk The Line after two of Cash's songs. The owner of the local drug store came up with the call names of Lucy and Ethel after the TV show I Love Lucy. All of the names fit perfect for my girls, my oreo cookie below in order, Lucy, Ethel and Bella.


Kantavori Mini Cedrik is Roscoe's Daddy!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes Natalie, they are related. Cedrik is beautiful and he throws beautiful pups healthy pups. Yours is a prime example!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you Flynn. I DID NOT take the photo. It was taken by Kelli Ruggere from Tailchaser Photography in Spence MA. They were at a show we were entered in Fitchburg, MA last Oct doing Christmas pictures. I passed on the Christmas pictures but wanted a really really nice photo of my girls and I am very happy with the job she did.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie was named after a horse named Caz.

We had the sweetest Golden Retriever named Beau, who became ill from a mysterious neurological disease which affected his hind legs. Near the end of his illness we had to pick him up by the hindquarters to get him to stand. We were living by a field then, where a young man exercised a horse named Caz. (Caz the horse was a Florida "cowhunter" as it was explained to us.) Beau would make his way over to the fence, and Caz would come over to see him. They would stand, nose to nose, lost in some type of inter-species communication. We lost Beau in May 2007 at the very young age of 6 years. I had told DH when we get a new puppy his name will be Caz, and that way we'll always think of our beloved Beau.

And later on, after Caz the Hav joined our family, he sorta evolved into Cazzie. It suits him.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah, he does look like a Murray. Suits him. |He's a doll.


Thank you, Dave! We are absolutely besotted with him. We've had many dogs over the years, but none that were quite like Murray.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Oldest daughter named Loki after a norse god. In norse mythology Loki is often called the Sly One or the Trickster.

To me it sounds precious, just like him ; )


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

We chose the name Ruby since our little girl was a reddish color. And I thought she was such a little gem!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

"Daisy Mae" was one of the names under consideration when my husband got an OES many years ago...but since it was Christmas time - she ended up being named "Holly". I was the one really wanting to get a dog when we got Daisy nearly 2 years ago. And I was the one who investigated and found Havanese - thus pcking the breed. I really wanted him to feel involved in adding a member to our family, so when he told me about nearly naming Holly "Daisy" - I thought it would be a great name for our havie-girl. 

I told my husband he could pick our next dog - and the breed.... When Daisy turned one year old last April, we were ready to add a second dog. By that time, my husband decided he'd really rather have another havie rather than any other breed. (Smart man!!) Our breeder had repeated the previous breeding and there was a darling little guy in the litter that we decided we wanted...a brother to Daisy!

With a name like "Daisy Mae" it seemed obvious to name him "Bo Duke" - but President Obama had just named their dog Bo - - - so we named our "BEAU Duke"....


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Holly is our Havanese puppy coming home next week. She was born on Dec. 10th so a Christmas puppy.  Breeder was calling her Noelle and we're naming her Holly Noelle but just using Holly. 

Kramer, our mini Schnauzer, was named for the Seinfeld character. When we brought him home, he had a way of bursting into rooms in an excited way usually coming in sideways and his hair stuck out all over as a puppy.

Years ago, we had Pekingese and my favorite dog's name was Karma. It meant "fate or destiny" -- still love that name!

The male Pekes were Ghenghis Khan and Kublai Khan.

(And although not my dogs, a friend has two Boston Terrier brothers and they are Frasier and Niles. For the two brothers on the show "Frasier.")


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Before Jasper came home we were going to call him Rudy. He sort or had the the coloring of a reindeer when he was a pup. But when he got home somehow he was just not a Rudy, and when calling after him Rudy became "Wudy...Wudy No wudy NO. So we went back to our very long list and looked at him and called a name...and Jasper just stuck. It was not even a starred name...But he was sort of the color of the semi-precious rock of the same name.

the minute we saw Cash we new he was Cash: the dog in black. He has also ended up costing us quite a bit of Cash (so be careful what you name your pooch- it could come true) If we were to name him today though, it would be something different cause there is not a hard edge on him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Belle's name was picked out ahead of time and what better went with an Isabelle than Isadora! Neither of their call names go with their registered names but I just liked them. Dora the Explorer was popular and with the idea of careful what you name your dog, Dora can put her nose to the ground and wonder around forever.

Dasher was named before I got him as he was born during the holidays and he knew his name and it was unique. Ironically, it is a perfect name with his love for running and all my agility friends thought I named him appropriately for agility. To keep his call name in the theme (I always like that) he became Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Belle's name was picked out ahead of time and what better went with an Isabelle than Isadora! Neither of their call names go with their registered names but I just liked them. Dora the Explorer was popular and with the idea of careful what you name your dog, Dora can put her nose to the ground and wonder around forever.
> 
> Dasher was named before I got him as he was born during the holidays and he knew his name and it was unique. Ironically, it is a perfect name with his love for running and all my agility friends thought I named him appropriately for agility. To keep his call name in the theme (I always like that) he became Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer.


I love your dogs running like that, and now I see why Dasher. Great name for him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When we brought Scooter home we couldn't agree on a name. He was trying to run in the backyard and one of the kids said, "He doesn't really run, he scoots!" He became Scooter. Murphy didn't have a name, he was dropped off at a rescue in FLA and the owner didn't even tell them his name. He was so tiny and only 12 weeks old when I saw him. We were chosen to adopt him and drove down to get him without a name in mind. My boys went with me and kept calling their sister on the way home and we were sending photos so lots of names were suggested. Murphy seemed fitting. Gracie was through HRI and her name was Spice which quickly became Spicy Girl. When we knew she was staying with us she became Gracie as I'd always wanted a girl doggie with that name.

Nicknames:
Scooter: Scooter Mutt, Scoot-Scoot, Ooter Dog (2 & 3 year old nephews!)
Murphy: Smurf, Smurfs, Piglet, Murpher Butt
Gracie: Babydoll (me), Gracie Girl, Gracie Girl Dog (DH)

I call all of them my Sweetie-Pie and Love Bug!


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

When we knew we were picking up a male pup we started searching for Maori names as my husband is from New Zealand... since we couldn't think of any Cuban ones we liked. We tested out the sound of words until my husband called out "Ariki" which basically means first born male/leader. I liked to shorten names so we went with Ari which means clear and visible and it's part of his registered name now. It is also Hebrew for lion which suits his champagne colour.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, you guys..this is such an interesting topic! :ranger:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Ooops, I just realized! Poor Murray does have a nickname....DH and I have both been calling him 'fat butt' lately....or fat bottomed dog......I really must put him on a diet...me too, come to think of it, or I'll be Fat bottomed Sally with her fat bottomed dog...:doh:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, where do I start. With Milo I knew from the start that would be his name. I *loved* the movie Milo & Otis which I'd watched with my grandson. Even though Otis was the dog I liked the name Milo so that stuck. With Bailey, I'd just loved that name for awhile and I asked Flynn at the time if she would mind if I named him that since she already had a Bailey. After having him for a short time I was really tempted to change his name to Harry because if ever there was a Houdini, it was my Bay Boy. He could always manage to get out of his crate. Then came Ruby. For the first time I really didn't have a name picked out so I asked the group here. Missy named her and I said at the time if she arrived on a Tuesday her name would be Ruby Tuesday. Lo and behold, she flew in on a Tuesday.

My last two were named Cagney and Lacey for obvious reasons. It was another time I wasn't sure of names and my friend who went with me to the shelter said, "why not . . .

Before that I accidentally wound up with four dogs. The mother had been abandoned along the highway near where I worked. I was very tempted to call her Parkway but for some reason Jaime just seemed to fit her and Jaime she became. When she had puppies, unbeknownst to me . . . and the vet, I had to find homes for them. To make a long story short I would up with four dogs. Jaime, Bandit, Miche (Mickey, short for Michelob - named by my then teenage son and his friends) and Christopher (my angel from heaven).

My first dog as an adult was a mini poodle from a championship line. His father was Lord Charlemagne and I thought he should have a lofty name as well. So, after much deliberation he became Andre, Duke of Walden and was evermore known as Andy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, forgot to mention, as for knicknames, Milo is Mi-Mi, Little Man, Lover Boy, Baby boy and . . . don't ask me what I called him the other night when took his little road trip.  Bailey is Bay boy, Mama's boy, Sweet Love and Ruby (so far) is Ruby Tuby, Rube, Baby girl and Princess.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we got our first Hav, I wanted to name him Casey. His name turned out to be Kodi. His Mom's name is Alaska, so all the pups had "Alaskan" names. Kodi was "Kodiak" so we shortened it and he liked it.

When we got our 2nd Hav, a little girl, I wanted to call her Casey. I don't know why I like that name so much. Anyway, she didn't respond to that name, or a few others we tried. Then I called her Shelby, and that was the one. It was also the name of her sire and grand sire, so I guess that's why she like it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I forgot about nicknames...

Jasper, is puppydew, your highness, and monster when it fits
Cash, is Baby CooCoo, Cashy-go-lean, big butt, sandbag, black bear, brat, and he gets monster too. 

And most of the time I call them both sweetie.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I wanted Desilu to have "Cuban" name. Problem was I knew of two famous Cubans - Fidel Castro and Desi Arnez. Since I already had a dictator at home (my JRT, Luigi), I decided to do an I Love Lucy theme. I wrote a term paper about Lucille Ball when I was in high school and have been in love with the show every since. So he ended up being Hendershot's Lucy I'm Home with the call name of Desilu (the production company for the show). I have comfused all of my friend, though, b/c I call him LuLu. They all think he's a girl. Poor guy... (It really hasn't affected his overblown ego though.)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

In addition to my Havs, as a kid I had two dobies. One was Can CH Amsterdam Precious Dancer, Precious was her call name and Dancer was after her dad. So, when she had pups the one we kept we named Dancer after her grandpa. One of Precious' granddaughters also got the name Precious Dancer after her mom and grandma.

Margaret - I love the name Desilu! I liked the name Desi for Roscoe, because Tim and I LOVE I love Lucy, and I always do a Lucy impression, but the couple who bought one of his brothers had already named him Desi!!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

*Missy* -- when we were thinking of a boy puppy, my two top name choices were Rudy and Jasper. Rudy for the football movie (just love that chant "Rudy... Rudy... Rudy...") and Jasper because it's so cool. My daughter vetoed Jasper though because of the Twilight books. Seemed like all my favorite names were in the Twilight series and although I did read the books I couldn't recall almost any of the names!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Two more names we've had: Angel was our Golden Retriever. We got her at 12 weeks old and my daughter was five at the time and she loved the song "You are my special Angel" and that's the song she kept singing to the puppy. So "Angel" she became!

Before Angel, we had a Dalmatian and I no longer remember the name we picked out for her. Her first night home with us, she never cried -- she _moaned_. It was such an odd sound coming from a little puppy! She kept it up for a week -- and we called her "Mona Lisa."


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol..I never thought that I'd own a dog named Todd but when my niece said "he looks like a little fox! You should call him Todd (Disney's the fox and the hound)" the kids went crazy for it and it somehow stuck..soo Todd he is  
Nicknames : Todders, Toddle-monster, little guy, baby boy, blanket thief and my love


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

galaxie said:


> Kantavori Mini Cedrik is Roscoe's Daddy!


Natalie, so did you get you boy from Mylad? I use to own Cedrik and still have two of his kids and one of his grand kids.


Kathy Berrena said:


> Yes Natalie, they are related. Cedrik is beautiful and he throws beautiful pups healthy pups. Yours is a prime example!


Kathy, yes he does throw healthy pretty babies, the only problem that I ever had of him throwing was a couple bad bites, but I still loved his kids.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was also one of those people who looked for names and names and dh and I kept looking at the names....I had at least 30 or so. Once the names were smaller in number, it was ultimately up to me to choose. Well.....Since the name Dexter was still on the list and my dh had no problem with the name, that was the name I chose. 

Last Summer, I got hooked on watching Dexter on DVD's via mail and I loved the show and I loved the character....so, the name was chosen and I still love the name...and that is my story. Dexter is a character, he is charming and mischevious and I love him!

I was also very lucky with my breeder....she let us pick our pups name!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

BG is aka "Brat Girl" "Bad Girl" and sometimes "Baby Girl". when she was little she was such a pistol and we were always calling her our little Brat Girl, but I didn't want to call her that, then we were catching ourselves calling her Baby Girl so we decided to take the "B" and the "G" and just put them together.

Oskarka is my sweetest girl and my heart dog. Oskarka is Czech for sugar and as sweet as she is, it fits her.

Shiraz was named after a Red wine and since Shiraz is the darkest of the red wines that was her name and her sister out of our Red Wine litter was named Merlot.

Madi aka Madison, we were hoping that one day she might have gone to the Garden show.

Fidorka (Fee-dor-ah) is a wafer type cookie in the Czech Republic and she came with that name from her breeder.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> Natalie, so did you get you boy from Mylad? I use to own Cedrik and still have two of his kids and one of his grand kids.


Roscoe is a Yuppy Puppy! Cedrik is so handsome. As soon as I saw that he was going to sire a litter I knew I had to have one of his pups. I picked Roscoe out the day he was born! He has a great personality, and I can really see his dad in him. Even though they're not even close in color, Roscoe definitely looks like his dad, especially his little grin


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Ooops, I just realized! Poor Murray does have a nickname....DH and I have both been calling him 'fat butt' lately....or fat bottomed dog......I really must put him on a diet...me too, come to think of it, or I'll be Fat bottomed Sally with her fat bottomed dog...:doh:


Oh my gosh, Sally you are a hoot I pratically fell out of my chair with that one!!! You certainly don't look like fat butt and neither does Murray!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly...I have a lot of back problems and I start feeling it when I let those extra 10 lbs creep back on. Murray has gained around 4 lbs since we got him back in October and sometimes he has a bit of a hard time getting his butt up onto our bed. :laugh: I guess it's either a diet or stairs for him to climb up on. :becky:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My puppy was supposed to be a little girl and I picked the name Addie May for my mom. My mom was Gladys May, she hated her name and her baby sister Sally called her Addie. My little Addie May was born way undersized and died within hours. I was devastated! Donna, Murphy's breeder told me she had a little brown and white boy left. I originally didn't want a boy only because I don't like the male leg lift thing. Well Donna sent me his picture and I knew from the minute I saw him that he was my pup! I mulled over names for sometime and on my way to work I was thinking Quince or Quincey. Mac or Max. All of a sudden the name Murphy popped into my head and the Moe part just flowed right into it. I just love James Garner and one of my all time favorite movies of his was "Murphy's Romance". The rest is history.

Murphy has nicknames also. DH calls him Squirrel Bait, Buddy, Scooter. I call him Murphster, Murpee, Baby Boy. When he pees on the floor I call him other things but we won't go into that here.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Oh my gosh, Sally you are a hoot I pratically fell out of my chair with that one!!! You certainly don't look like fat butt and neither does Murray!


From one Sally to another------You don't look like a fat butt and neither does Murray!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

mintchip said:


> From one Sally to another------You don't look like a fat butt and neither does Murray!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our daughter, a violinist who got us into this breed when she was 8, named our first one Twinkle Little Star since Twinkle Twinkle Little Star was the first song she learned to play on the violin at something like the age of 3. 

She also chose our kennel name "Starborn" because babies would be born to Twinkle Little Star. I told her I tought it was a dumb name but that it probably wouldn't amount to anything anyway.

Our latest one we kept is Starborn Jefe Juan Pequeno. It was a preservation breeding for the Y Chromosome coming from one of the original dogs through Jefe Pequeno back as far as record go to Juan Pequeno. I haven't gotten around to putting up a webpage for him yet. He has a true "Crozier" tail.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a cute thread. Love it!!

Evye Lyz is named after my late Mom/MIL, Evelyn and Elizabeth. A mouthful so shortened to Evye Lyz...further to Evye. Numerous nicknames...sweetheart, cutie, selfish, brat, depends on the day.

Bentley Callaway (we live in a golf course community). Called Mr. B, Ben, Ben-Ben, big guy.

Taylor (Imagine Taylor-Made Memories) Little man, Mr. T.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

We have 3 dogs (2 Havs and a rat terrier mix) all from rescue. We had a Brittany/English Setter mix for our first dog and we names him Jackson after a character on my favorite soap opera, All My Children. We usually called him Jack or Jackie. Our first rescue was the rat terrier and she was already named Molly and it seemed to suit her. She gets called Molls, Small Moll or Girlie. When we got our first Hav, the shelter told us that the people that dropped her off said her name was Larry! The people at the shelter called her Julie. We didn't like that name so my son and I got on the computer and looked at names and we picked Samantha, but we call her Sami. She also gets called Sammers, Sams, Sammy Sosa, Samsonite, Samsung, etc! Oh, and my husbands favorite, Princess P because she thinks she is a Princess and our last name starts with "P". When we got our other Hav, we got him through Petfinder from HALO. He was already named Keene but we didn't like that name so we came up with Darin. So, now we have Samantha and Darin, like on Bewitched. Sami put us under the "Hav spell", lol! He gets called Big D, D-Meister and Wiggle Butt because of the way his little butt wiggles when he walks.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I too reponded on the other thread. We had only Benji then. 

When we saw a little black and white silky soft furball with expressive soulful eyes, my husband and I were reminded of the famous film dog character of our childhood. That's how our Benji got his name.

Lizzie is named after my favorite Jane Austen's character, Elizabeth Bennet (Lizzie) of Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

When Lily was a baby she was the smallest in her litter and was so sweet and demure. I loved the name 'Lola' but after meeting her and seeing how lovely and quiet she was I decided on Liliane Taetum, or Lily for short. A 'Lola' seemed a little more feisty in my head. 

Well fast forward a few months to discover she really isn't all that quiet or demure at all! She's very mischievous and sassy but still sweet as pie. I guess Lola would have been fitting!

But I've always called her Cutie Wootie so the name 'Wootie" just stuck and everyone in my family calls her "Wootie-Woo". I don't know if she would answer to Lily anymore! 

I also call her Baby Curl or Little Curl because a friend noticed the tips of her ears curling when she was small and he calls her that.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Huey got his name because I liked the meaning: It means heart, mind and spirit or intelligent. Plus since he is a sable I knew he would be changing colors or hues and I just thought it sounded cute for a havanese.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It was either going to be Waldo (from the Where's Waldo books) or Oliver. He wouldn't respond to Waldo but would to Oliver. So I guess it was his choice 
My nephew picked Comet's name. (a heavenly body with a tail)


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Turbo. Not my choice...all DH. He is very into restoring old cars/hot rods...total 'gear head'. I wanted "Quinn"...obviously, I was shot down, LOL. I asked him "What if "Turbo" is....slow?"...he replied, "Then it will be even funnier!". OK *shrug*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Is there something going on with the forum?? I have received two email notifications for this thread, but when I come on here I don't see those updates here. Anyone know why?

I had to go searching for this thread as it also was not appearing on the front page, yet the front page shows a couple of dates from this morning as well as ones from yesterday. :suspicious: Hmmmm very strange :crazy:


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

klf0110 said:


> Huey got his name because I liked the meaning: It means heart, mind and spirit or intelligent. Plus since he is a sable I knew he would be changing colors or hues and I just thought it sounded cute for a havanese.


I love the name Huey!!

I just love this thread -- so many fun stories!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pixie Puff : my then 8yo thought of it all herself.


Did you know that Pixie Puffs are wonderful magical creatures in the Harry Potter books? Kind of like Tribbles from the old Star Trek. Main function is for girls to love and hold and pat. Seems pretty appropriate overall.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We named our little guy "Rascal" because he just seemed to be full of mischief right from the start. Be careful what you name them - it comes true!

We liked the name "Pixie" for our girl because pixies are supposed to be fairy-like creatures who are also a bit mischievious. However, she has turned out to be our fat little curmudgeon dog, who needs to be on a bit of a diet even at 10 months, is so furry I can't believe it, and growls all the time (in play!).

I call them both my little punkin pies. Rascal is also Wascal or Wascallie, and Pixie is Pixie-pie.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww, Pixie. Tell mama you aren't a curmudgeon, you just know how everything is supposed to be and it is soooooo aggravating that they don't do things right.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, as for knicknames, Milo is Mi-Mi, Little Man, Lover Boy, Baby boy and . . . don't ask me what I called him the other night when took his little road trip.  Bailey is Bay boy, Mama's boy, Sweet Love and Ruby (so far) is Ruby Tuby, Rube, Baby girl and Princess.


Geri, I think for sure that Ruby will become Her Majesty! :-} To me Mr. Milo is Houdini and i was so honored you named your little guy Bailey.. hugs to all!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

We thought a Shakespearean name would be fun, and settled on Phoebe. We call her Phoebs for short, or very often Phoebegeebies. At work, my boss calls her The Beast. My sister calls her Princess Doggie-pooch, which has really caught on in the family. My mom calls her Little Miss Button Eyes.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

DH named McKenna. He swears he just likes the name because it sounds Scottish, but friends know that I was a fan of Jane Seymour and they swear he named her after Jane's character in Somewhere In Time, Elyse McKenna.

I named Sedona after the town in Arizona since we used to go there every so often when I was growing up in Scottsdale. Sedona is a beautiful little town (though a bit on the touristy side these days). She was almost named Sedona Sunset because Sedona sunsets over the red rocks are beautiful but we settled simply on Sedona. She's actually been to Sedona several times.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm having some second thoughts about Ruby's name. Some of you may remember, among my first choices of names was "Versace," which was quickly shot down. After seeing somewhere here, the post mentioning the dog named Versace (Sachi) it started rolling around in my brain again. I suppose part of it is my love of the brand. . Not sure yet. We'll see how it plays out. I'm sure you'll all love her whatever her name turns out to be.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> DH named McKenna. He swears he just likes the name because it sounds Scottish, but friends know that I was a fan of Jane Seymour and they swear he named her after Jane's character in Somewhere In Time, Elyse McKenna.
> 
> I named Sedona after the town in Arizona since we used to go there every so often when I was growing up in Scottsdale. Sedona is a beautiful little town (though a bit on the touristy side these days). She was almost named Sedona Sunset because Sedona sunsets over the red rocks are beautiful but we settled simply on Sedona. She's actually been to Sedona several times.


I *loved, loved, loved* that movie, but then again I'm a sucker for a good romance. Still have the tape somewhere. As for Sedona, I love that name too. I'll actually have to get there one day since my kids moved to Scottsdale last summer.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver was the only puppy in his litter to survive, so his breeder called him "MacGyver survivor." The name stuck. We usually just call him Gyver, except when he's hunting for tissues in the waste basket.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> MacGyver was the only puppy in his litter to survive, so his breeder called him "MacGyver survivor." The name stuck. We usually just call him Gyver, *except when he's hunting for tissues in the waste basket*.


Then you could call him Gyver diver.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, Versace is very classy! It would fit Her Royal Majesty, too! (How is it pronounced? Is it French?)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's pronounced Ver sah chi. I was in love with the italian designer Gianni Versace and stunned and outraged when he was murdered in cold blood by a deranged serial killer who (as I recall) had been stalking him.


----------



## bankor (Sep 30, 2009)

Cash he took all our cash to get him, -boy!!! was that worth it, every penny,


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

*Colby...*

COLBY's came from a veryyyy long list. I originally heard the name from a girl on my soap opera! ha!...but he's a boy.

Some other options were Jackson, Riley, Ryder, Riker, Frank (bf liked that one!), Bentley, Rudger (similar to Kipling, a street name near us)...that was one of my favs, Baxter, Luke, Brodie ...also, Beamer (cause I drive a BMW).

After trying forever to get everyone (myself, boyfriend, and parents) to all agree and the puppy going nameless for a week I settled on Colby since it had remained on the list since day one. I've learned a lesson for when I have kids...never tell anybody what the name will be until he/she is born (everyone has their opinion!).


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Panda, not sure if it was because she looked like a Panda or the Pandamonium she brings into our life and the life of our Sheltie, Bailey.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

princessp said:


> We have 3 dogs (2 Havs and a rat terrier mix) all from rescue. We had a Brittany/English Setter mix for our first dog and we names him Jackson after a character on my favorite soap opera, All My Children. We usually called him Jack or Jackie.


Princessp....we can start our own "All My Puppies" soap...we already have Jackson & Colby!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper was named after my favorite character on the TV show Charmed. 
Her AKC name is Precious Piper of Pineledge so she has the power of 3 (only fans of the show will appreciate, which come to think of it may only be me! LOL)


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, its not that original, but Lola is from the Copacabana song. Because havanese are from Havana. She has her own theme song of course: Her name was Lola, she was a show dog....with satin ribbons in her ears...


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Being such a Manilow fan, it's a wonder I didn't name Jammies, "Lola or Mandy". I did have a dog named Mandy, but years ago, she passed away.

Jammies was named before I ever convinced DH that I "had" to have her. 2006 was THE WORST year of my life when in March I lost my Grams who helped raise me, in Sept I lost my only brother unexpectly, and 51 days later, my mom died in my arms after she had surgery and was staying at our house recuperating. She was having trouble breathing, I called 911, she grabbed and squeezed my hand (maybe good-bye..I won't know this side of heaven) 911 had me do CPR. The first time I did it, 2 breaths came out of her mouth, but after that, nothing. They had me do CPR on her until the ambulance got here and the whole time she was dead. It happened in our bed. Anyhow, Jammies name came from my mom who was JAnet and Grams...thus JAMMIES. That name and Jammies herself means so much to me. She has helped me to heal greatly. Then when I got her and I found out about her heart condition, I knew I wanted her anyhow. My brother's name was Kent. We had taken Jammies to Ohio State University to have them check out her heart. Through my tears, I read the one drs. name tag and I asked what her name was and it was Dr. Kent. Chills went down my spine because there I had it, all 3 of them. I hope she lives a long and healthy life. They told me then I would be lucky if she reached 2 years. She turned 1 on Sept 14th and we're going to storm heaven with prayers that she is going to prove them wrong. I will not keep her alive for selfish reasons. When it is time to let her go, I will. I don't know how, but I will. Thanks for letting me ramble!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wanted a Spanish name for my little girl and being a country music fan, All that would come to me was Rose's Cantina by Marty Robbins. Not liking the girl in the song (Falina) I went with Rosie. I told Rosie that she was a dog; but so far, I haven't explained that she is Cuban. Not sure how I am going to break that to her. LOL


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I got Ginger the end of December so wanted a name Christmasish (is that even a word?). I liked noell but thought it was to close to the word NO. Which I knew I would be using alot. So since she was (and i will stress was) brown when I saw her for the first time I thought of Gingerbread... so we shortened it to Ginger. Well actually Santa named her Ginger. No way was I going to let a 5 year old name her. I would end up with Hanna Montana. lol..


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

newhavaneselover said:


> No way was I going to let a 5 year old name her. I would end up with Hanna Montana. lol..


Ha! My granddaughter wanted to name my cat spongebob. His name is Elliot (for the poet T.S. Eliot, but I spelled it wrong, lol).


----------

